# milky mayo under oil cap, 2007 X3



## gaspain (Apr 10, 2004)

2007 X3, 150k miles. N52 engine.

Has milky mayo under oil cap. This photo is after a fresh oil change and 40 miles. 
I just replaced MAHLE Original GS33747 Engine Oil Filter Housing Seal Kit, standard  in an attempt to fix it, but no joy. I did a block test to check for head gasket leak. But it passed the test so it's not head gasket.

It recently popped a "service engine soon" dash light and the engine was running rough, you could visibly see the engine bucking.. Turned it off and restarted and drove 20 miles no problem. No codes in my reader either.

Pulling my hair out. Any ideas? Transmission shifts like crap too, but I think that's a different issue.

20220226_154751 (Large).jpg


----------



## HotGrbg (Apr 23, 2021)

Short trip driving causing moisture accumulation. Take her for a real long hard drive and get her real hot.
The trans may just need programmed. There was an SIB to program DME/EGS for shift quality


----------



## dukedkt442 (Feb 12, 2013)

Agreed with the above on the Mayo.

It has codes, your scan tool just isn’t capable of reading them.

Hopefully your gasket isn’t counterfeit, I've had those leak straight out of the box from lesser quality brand gaskets.

You also don’t have an X3 M, the sub forum in which this was placed.

Via the interwebs


----------



## BimmurBrothor (Jun 30, 2017)

gaspain said:


> 2007 X3, 150k miles. N52 engine.
> 
> Has milky mayo under oil cap.
> 
> ...


Read #22








Rescued to the South now


Just made a 199k 06 X3 purchase unloaded it this morning. And it ain't pretty! They dropped it off last night. It's a basket case. Dash is lit up totally. She mis fires. Breaks are needed. Steering is hard...its dusty and dirty inside and out side. I get the impression it was used by a college...




www.bimmerfest.com





Cheers!

Sent from my SM-A115U using Tapatalk


----------



## gaspain (Apr 10, 2004)

thanks guys!


----------



## bermundobai (8 mo ago)

Hi guys i purchase X3 2007 model petrol engine straight 6 cylnder The engine is hard to start then i checked the oil cap its looks theres a water.i checked the coolant reservoir is empty i fill it but it drains no coolant leak found now i open tbe oil sump plug i found oil and coolant mixed..then i fill the coolant reservoir it goes straight away in oil sump.. Any idea what cause of coolant leak directly in oil sump.


----------



## JimH46 (Sep 27, 2013)

You need to sort this out ASAP or you will destroy the engine. Could be head gasket or any of a number of other causes.


----------



## bermundobai (8 mo ago)

JimH46 said:


> You need to sort this out ASAP or you will destroy the engine. Could be head gasket or any of a number of other causes.


 Yes possibly head gasket hopefully Is to much expensive if there is a crank iether crank case or head. I staterted to remove some parts to check what is the cause. Thanks.jim


----------



## bermundobai (8 mo ago)




----------



## bermundobai (8 mo ago)

Thats the cause of coolant leak going to oil sump big hoe in piston sleeve..


----------

